# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Design Olap Cube tutorial

## metalmilitia

Hi! where i can find a tutorial to learn how to design olap cube? 

P.S. with some examples of transformation from Relational Database to OLAP db? and some MDX query too? 

PS2. free of charge :-D

Thank you!

----------


## junOOni

Coincidentally, I am looking for the same thing too. I have to create an OLAP cube from a db, and do some reporting. I have found this website, which i still have to go through.

http://www.accelebrate.com/sql_train...s_tutorial.htm

Let me know if you find it useful.

J!

----------


## tashilay

Coincidentally, I am looking for the same thing too. I have to create an OLAP cube from a db, and do some reporting. I have found this website, which i still have to go through.

http://www.accelebrate.com/sql_train...s_tutorial.htm

=======================
hi J,thank u for that link..it's useful too however am looking for one with Oracle...can anyone help me find some useful links in OLAP with oracle on designing cube.
thanks
Tash

----------


## tashilay

Hi, can anyone help me with mapping in AWM for dimension and cube. I am trying to create cube with attributes as dimension and one of the attribute is "Body Type" which are "slim, athletic, average and overweight". I was using these types as levels and when I map, it gives problem(talking about surrogate key). If anyone can help me here please.

Thank you in advance

----------


## tashilay

Worse thing is, I don't have anyone around whom I can seek help on oracle cube. Some help here will be highly appreciated.

----------


## skhanal

Do you have any key on the body type dimension?. It can be a sequence number.

----------

